# pelican resort/st. maartin



## rynker (Dec 3, 2009)

We own at the Pelican Resort but haven't been back in many years.  I've read recent reviews on tripadvisor and it sounds like it's really run down.  Does any timeshare owners have the latest update on it's condition?


----------



## dlgony (Dec 3, 2009)

*Not run down!*

Pelican is not a premier resort but it is hardly run down.  I was there two weeks this past July.  The pools were well maintained and the property in general is very nice.  The biggest problem is the unit you are assigned, or own, we stayed in F-3 a lower unit that is beach front.  It's main problem was plumbing, we needed the maintenace people to come fix their vacuum suction system on several occasions.  The second week we were up high in the B570's and it was much nicer.  Wonderful views and no plumbing issues.  We did see some tormented soles however part of the C building which are awful studios facing the new Marina building, which completly blocked their view of Simpson Bay and to add a special touch of distinction those units look out on the entrance road which has a fence with razor wire on the top.  I spent about an hour talking to the folks staying there and said to my wife I would have left as soon as I saw it.
The key at Pelican is to get a unit in a good location on the property.  There also is a problem with the overhyped and undersold Pelican Marina Residences.  You have to go there to check in and check out, which is a ROYAL pain, since you either have to walk a long distance up and down the hills or park in their crazy narrow driveway.
I would not say Pelican is run down but the resort itself could be run better.


----------



## deemac (Dec 4, 2009)

rynker said:


> We own at the Pelican Resort but haven't been back in many years.  I've read recent reviews on tripadvisor and it sounds like it's really run down.  Does any timeshare owners have the latest update on it's condition?



Pelican is by no means run down.     

I would say the only units not taken care of are in the F Bldg. (right on the water, and the most coveted units) 

   The lower B units were completely renovated this year (all were closed for many months this year -- scheduled to be reopened by year end)

There is similar renovation planned for ALL units.   New granite counters, new tvs, etc; almost complete reno is planned to begin soon for each bldg.

Yes, the Marina Residences bldg blocks the B units of Croton, but the units themselves are in great shape.  

Which units do you own?  

If you go to the Pelican website, info is posted there as to which units are renovated/being renovated.


----------



## rynker (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update.  We're in D6.  I'll check the website!


----------



## deemac (Dec 7, 2009)

rynker

The D-bldg units are quite nice.   The new Marina Residences Bldg have blocked  some of their waterviews.   But, other than that you will be quite pleased.

You now check in at the Marina Residences Bldg (versus next to the Casino)

You might be more alarmed by all the construction in the area/SXM.  
Buildings going up everywhere there is a 2x4 piece of land.


----------



## Greg G (Dec 9, 2009)

You'd think they would have updated the F units as their right on the beach and have great views.  We stayed in F2 back in 2000 and it was nice.

Greg


----------

